# ABDL/Fetish Comic!



## Ddestro (Oct 1, 2017)

Hello everyone! I LOVE LOVE LOVE to see and share fellow anthro Artists work! 
I Myself (Dayah) Have started and am working on a webcomic called night delights!!! 
www.furaffinity.net: Night Delights Chapter 1 Page 1 by DDestro

This is my first ever time ever working with digital srt, so some pages are a little wonky, but just give it a chance! It gets better visually as i figure my way around the program!!!


This comic is about a Male wolf named Destro; He had a rough past and was abandoned a lot untill his current friend "Tenshi" Takes him in. This comic starts out with Destro dealing with a few of his inner demons, until he finds a group of Canines who are changing a little pomeranian, and babying her, which makes his mind go outa control! 
Follow Destro as he tries to find himself, while sorting out his past, and soon to be future! 

Note:
This comic is NOT only ABDL, it will branch off to other fetish related moments, its just the main character is interested in the BabyFur community! This Comic features at LEAST 5 Main characters, and will jump to each side of their story!


----------

